# Winzip über konsole: wie drücke ich "automatisch Enter"?



## janinejaeger (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

meine Batchdatei kann jetzt ein Zipfile fast automatisch auspacken...
ich gebe dazu an:
"C:\program files\winzip\wzunzip" -e -s%password% %quelle% %ziel%  
dann kommt immer ein Text,auf den ich dann enter oder eine beliebige Tast drücken muss,damit mein program anläuft. Kann ich das auch automatisieren (also das Tastendrücken)?
LG; Janine


----------



## deepthroat (3. Juli 2007)

Hi.

Vermutlich hast du nur die Shareware-Version von Winzip. Warum verwendest du nicht einfach 7-zip (http://www.7-zip.org), das ist Freeware, und du kannst damit auch rar, cab, arj und viele andere Format entpacken.

Gruß


----------

